# IP finder



## fizban (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,


Ich hab dummerweise die ip meines PRintservers vergessen.

Zürucksetzen lässt er sich nich, also such ich nach einem tool, das mir alle 

an meinen Router angeschlossenen geräte liefert.



MfG


----------



## Sinac (12. Juni 2004)

Das sich ein Hardware printserver nicht zurücksetzen lässt bezweifle ich irgendwie.. Aber naja, entweder kann dein Router das anzeigen oder du ziehst dir n tool das alle IP-Adressen im netzwerk auflöst wenn n Gerät dranhängt, schau mal bei google =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fizban _Ich hab dummerweise die ip meines PRintservers vergessen.


Die müßte doch eigentlich in der Konfiguration deines Druckers stehen !?
Eigenschaften des Druckers -> Anschlüsse !?


----------



## fizban (12. Juni 2004)

@ sinac



> Das sich ein Hardware printserver nicht zurücksetzen lässt bezweifle ich irgendwie



Ich auch, aber ich find da nix, jedefalls is kein knopf dran wie üblich.




> oder du ziehst dir n tool das alle IP-Adressen im netzwerk auflöst wenn n Gerät dranhängt



genau das such ich, nur wenn ich das so bei google eingeb, kommt nix gescheites.



@gothic ghost

nrmalerweise schon, aber es ist da nirgends zu finden, jedefalls nicht in klartext.
(es handelt sich um einen netgeasr ps110)


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

welche IP Adressen hast du 192.168.0.* ? wenn ja probiere 192.168.0.150


----------



## fizban (12. Juni 2004)

Ja, die ip hatte er mal

aber durch unterschiedliche Router und DHCP tests hab ich das so einigemale geändert

ich schätze, das er wahrscheinlich zwischen 192.168.0.1-254

und 192.168.2.1-254 liegt, eigentlich zu viele, um sie alle per hand einzugeben..


MfG


----------



## Stibie (12. Juni 2004)

Naja, wenn du die Ip Rang weist, dann ist das doch alles halb so wild...

Geh mal auf diese Seite und lad dir das Prog : http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/ 

Der Rest müsste klar sein, ist ganz einfach zu bedienen.


P.S.:  Falls du mal den IP Kreis nicht mehr wissen solltest, dann such dir mal die MAC Adresse von deinem Printserver raus (steht meist auf dem Etikett) und ver such mit dem Befehl "arp" mal draufzukommen...ich habe das mal gemacht mit nem HP Printserver...ging einwandfrei!


----------



## fizban (13. Juni 2004)

Danke!

mit dem tool hab ich ihn wiedergefunden


----------

